# Rollover-Aufklappmenü ?



## gericom (12. Mai 2004)

Schönen Guten Tag,

wie schaffe ich eingentlich so schöne Aufklappmenüs wie unter 

http://www.tirol.at/

in Fireworks sind die nicht gemacht, weil die Frames sich ja überlagern? In Flash aber auch nicht? Besonders die Fenster klappen noch teilweise in den unteren Text-Bereich einfach hinein. Wer kann helfen?


----------



## gericom (12. Mai 2004)

danke! habe es schon rausgefunden!


----------



## timm (12. Mai 2004)

wie denn?


----------

